

Axiotron tablet selling now - CyberFonic
http://www.cyberfonic.com/apple-tablet-is-here-you-can-buy-it-today
Rumours about Apple's Tablet abound, Axiotron are shipping it NOW !  Steve Wozniak is on board too!
======
CyberFonic
For those living down under ... check out
<http://www.h-digital.com.au/hardware/hardwareview.asp?id=193>

